# Immunisations



## Tollervey Family (Jan 2, 2012)

Morning all - does anyone know if immigrating from the UK to NZ you need to get any immunisations - I can't seem to find anything on this anywhere and the DR's don't know!!!
Thank you
Charlotte


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

In general, no special immunizations or medications are necessary for travel to New Zealand.

*Influenza* - Recommended for all travelers from May through October
*Measles, mumps, rubella (MMR)* - Two doses recommended for all travelers born after 1956, if not previously given
*Tetanus-diphtheria* - Revaccination recommended every 10 years

All children should be up-to-date on routine childhood immunizations.

Here, NetDoctor.co.uk recommends TB and HepB if you are "travelling frequently or spending extended time in [the] country."

CDC recommends you "are not up-to-date with routine shots, such as measles/mumps/rubella (MMR) vaccine, diphtheria/pertussis/tetanus (DPT) vaccine, poliovirus vaccine, etc.", as well as HepB.

There was a measles outbreak last year and spread around the country, that's what I'd look most closely at, especially if you have children.

Measles outbreak hits central Auckland - Health - NZ Herald News
Dismay at NZ measles epidemic | Otago Daily Times Online News : Otago, South Island, New Zealand & International News


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

G-Mo said:


> ...There was a measles outbreak last year and spread around the country, that's what I'd look most closely at, especially if you have children.....


Lol! My boss is off covered in spots at the moment. Don't know if it's measles but we're telling him to stay well away from us until they go...


----------

